# Yes, another tire thread



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

OK, I searched and didn't find what I was looking for to a point. Looking at getting new rubber for the diesel. I liked the Goodyear Fuel Max that came on it. Got 52k out of them. Could have gone longer if I wouldn't have neglected a front end alignment.

Needless to say, I would like to get them again due to the MPG I get with them. The last tank I got 51.3 mpg. But from what I have been reading on TireRack, the Continental PureContact with ECOPlus Tech got way better reviews. My question is, how much of a mpg hit will I take going with that tire over the Goodyear?

I'm all for mpg, don't really road rally the car, although at times I do take on/off ramps kind of fast. 

It seems that Sam's club has the best deal with the $80 rebate it brings the tire down to $116 ea for the Goodyears. Bad part is the Conti are not available from Sam's Club. Why Sam's club? Because we shop there and it is more convenient to have the rotations done and shop at the same time as opposed to sitting in a tire shop waiting room for just rotations. Costco is a no go on either tire from what I searched.

Thanks


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Probably ~2-3 MPG.

They are fantastically grippy, though. Not something I can say about the FuelMax.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

i see no mpg change when i put my studded tires on, nor since i put ONE michelin primacy tire on to replace belt separation on the fuelmaxs

wont be buying the fuel maxs

looking to get one more primacy for matched pair, still unsure if ill get 2 more for full set or different tire or used, still looking for used ones


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

> Bad part is the Conti are not available from Sam's Club. Why Sam's club?


Somethings they typically have a limited selection of inventory and they don't carry all brands: According to the search I did at Sams for my car Continental is special order:
https://www.samsclub.com/sams/searc...55_1056_15850377&totalLimit=48&recordType=all
Stop spending too much for your tires. The trained technicians at Sam's Club can get you on your way with a set of new tires from brands you trust including Michelin, Goodyear, BF Goodrich and Dunlop. Use the easy Tire Search tool to locate the manufacturer recommended tire for your particular vehicle and then make your selection from a variety of tire types. Sam's Club uses state-of-the-art equipment to mount your tires to the manufacturer's specifications and members even receive free rotation, balance and flat repair for the life of the tire. They do have the Continental if you are willing to wait.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Found the Conti item number, called the local club and they said it should be here tomorrow. That would be great if it is. Then I can get the front aligned as well. Heading to PA in three weeks. Will be interesting to see how they travel. $134 a tire. The Goodyears would have been $116 after the $80 rebate.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I got 71K out of my factory fuel maxx tires. And, the only reason I replaced them, was because between 3 of them, they had been patched 4 times, and the 4th tire, picked up a roofing staple, in the sidewall. that went from the outside shoulder, all the way down to the rim. When I traded the car in, with 107,000 miles, the newer ones had about 7/32nd treadlife on them. I never had an issue with them.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I ended up going with the *Continental Pure Contact 235/45-R18's. *​IIRC, I did not factor the fuel economy high though.

This was my tire buying decision making thread:


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Well, Sam's ordered the tires and they arrived the next day. Put them on and these Conti's are awesome. Definite improvement in handling. Now when I go to mom's in PA this winter and if it snows I will feel better driving in it. I'll also see if the mpg take any hit. Thanks for the help.

Oh Got them for $134 a tire plus $15 a tire to mount and balance. I had a nice surprise and had $60 on my Sam's account to use towards the tires. Nice finding extra cash like that.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

BlueTopaz said:


> Well, Sam's ordered the tires and they arrived the next day. Put them on and these Conti's are awesome. Definite improvement in handling. Now when I go to mom's in PA this winter and if it snows I will feel better driving in it. I'll also see if the mpg take any hit. Thanks for the help.
> 
> Oh Got them for $134 a tire plus $15 a tire to mount and balance. I had a nice surprise and had $60 on my Sam's account to use towards the tires. Nice finding extra cash like that.


Give em about 1000 miles before you evaluate MPG. New tires *ALWAYS* lose a couple MPG over your old when you first install.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Give em about 1000 miles before you evaluate MPG. New tires *ALWAYS* lose a couple MPG over your old when you first install.


So basically just over one tank of diesel.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

We got new Fuel Maxes when my wife flattened the two on the right side. The third was equally as worn and the fourth was replaced the prior year.

I had no intention of replacing them with anything else other than Fuel Maxes.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

BlueTopaz said:


> So basically just over one tank of diesel.


This makes me hate my tiny 12 gallon tank.


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

I have these at the top of my list, so nice to see another review and thread on them. I am not a fan of Goodyear passenger car tires or the fuel maxes on my ECO. Ya they wear like iron and good MPG, but driving 100 miles a day I will take a stickier/safer tire any day.


----------

